# Iberia Nightmare



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

well folks we are safely back in australia, our trip to spain and fuerte ventura was a total nightmare thanks to Iberia airlines, we arrived at heathrow as requested only to be told our tickets had been changed and we had been put on standby, the seats for our 2 attendants had not been cancelled, iberia would not budge , and let us swapso our attendants left at 0730, they put us on a flight at 1230, but change planes in madrid and 2 other islands before arriving at fuerteventura at 2115 in the evening , luckily our attendants were waiting, but our special transport had left, also the estate agent who was meeting us,had given up!! to add insult to injury our bags were still travelling to god knows where, the airport staff were very helpful, even got us moved into a hotel for the night, our bags arrived 6days later, 3days before we were due to leave, for some reason our return flight was delayed for 2 hours in Madrid, resulting in us landing too late at heathrow for our connecting flight, so at 2355 we had to take a taxi to the nearest rellies in guildford , upto now iberia has not responded to any phone calls, emails or snailmail, but it seems to be iberias policy to ignore complaints, has any reader experienced the same problems??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They were messing you about before the trip too, if I remember rightly?

I've never had a problem with Iberia on the few occasions I flew with them, but that was before they merged with British Airways ... and I have had numerous catalogues of disasters with BA which I won't bore you with!

Did you manage to have a good time otherwise?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Iberia lost our suitcases too, but luckily they were delivered to the Hotel at 10 p.m. the same night


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

seems that everything BA touches turns to rubbish


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Whilst it might have been the brits messing up Iberia ... a few delays, services malfunctioning and things getting lost randomly in weird cocktails of bureaocracy, corruption and inefficiency ... well it sounds a bit like living in Spain. Just saying because if you really detest such experiences, you might wanna take a good thorough look at what youre getting into ....


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

that is the main reason for our fact finding trips, to find out exactly what we are getting our selves into!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and you didnt contact me John!!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

*Sorry*




MaidenScotland said:


> and you didnt contact me John!!


my apologies jan,our well planned trip was disrupted from the day we landed in UK, while we were on our travels in singapore in march, my brother was diagnosed with terminal cancer, so instead of a welcome at LHR, it was a quick dash to axminster to be at his side,a 3 week tour of germany was completely cancelled and our 6 weeks in spain was cut down to 12 days, and then Iberia cocked that up:clap2:vron and I were really looking forward to meeting you and your family,one consolation we might have found our rural property, just waiting to see if everything is legal, the ownership of the land is a bit murky, so we will see what happens, hoping to get back to the island after xmas, john


----------

